# :( :( :(



## FireEmblemGuy (Jan 12, 2010)

The link says everything the title didn't.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jan 12, 2010)

lol it was probably gonna suck anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2010)

Spider-Man 3 sucked balls. This is good.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 12, 2010)

You need a better title, though.


----------



## Krestent (Jan 12, 2010)

Kind of off-topic, but I know Raimi's nephew...


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 12, 2010)

I haven't even seen Spider man 3 yet.  And another one already??


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 12, 2010)

Kadushy said:
			
		

> I haven't even seen Spider man 3 yet.  And another one already??


already?

the last movie came out in 2007


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 12, 2010)

Spider man 3 = the worst movie I've ever seen. Seriously. 

Its probably the only movie that put me to sleep besides those barney movies when I was toddler. Even those were better. Who the hell thought it was a good idea to hire a skinny guy like Topher Grace (sp?) to play eddie brock?


----------



## Issac (Jan 12, 2010)

hmm, spidey back in highschool? back before all the events from spiderman 1 2 and 3? yeeeeeaaa.... smart move...
but is it new cast n all, or is it just canned?


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 12, 2010)

I cant say I care about another Spiderman movie. The 3rd one was horrible enough to taint the reasonably good experience that the first two gave me.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 12, 2010)

Damn.

I enjoyed Spiderman 3 (I insist on Spiderman rather than Spider-Man), why is everyone else hating it?


----------



## Satangel (Jan 12, 2010)

Spiderman ended with 2 for me, 3 was just a disgrace.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 13, 2010)

I think this is a good thing honestly, since Spiderman 3 sucked and the 4th one was probably going to suck too. 
The series is not dead though, it's just getting renewed (think Batman Begins and The Dark Knight).


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 14, 2010)

god i can only dream of what spiderman would be like if it was make with the same quality of batman beings of even dare i day it, the dark knight? i would jizz som many times, i would hurt myself.


----------



## luke_c (Jan 14, 2010)

Goddamn Raimi and his damn World of Warcraft crap, i'd rather it be Spider-Man 4 over World of Warcraft anyday


----------

